# College ****



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've wanted to say that for a while now :lol: :errrr:


Anyway here's most of my stash.Megan is holding the other 15 or so hostage. I know it's not much compared to some of you rich folk but hey... I don't think its too bad for a poor college student :lol:

My goal is to have burned most of these by the end of summer. I don't want to take too many back with me next semester.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Bigger than mine! Nice.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Burn them up! That's my plan too. I am trying to consolidate and not buy so much. I have a deal with the wife so I can't buy any until after the 4th of July.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is a fine collection of cigars there - good job! So are you being successful in smoking them without replacing/adding to them? A lot of us seem to have problems with population explosion.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice selection!!


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

I will do the right thing, and out of generosity will smoke all those stogies for you. I definitely wouldn't want you getting sick from too much smoking.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i spy a nub...
nice selection!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

AragornElessar86 said:


> I will do the right thing, and out of generosity will smoke all those stogies for you. I definitely wouldn't want you getting sick from too much smoking.


Thanks Cody you're too kind. :roflmao:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

CaptainJeebes said:


> i spy a nub...
> nice selection!


ah but do you just spy ONE nub???? :errrr:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: Some awesome smokes in there


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice for a fellow college kid! You know, if you need any help finishing those off, you know where to find me. How's the giant tupperdor coming along?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice selection, Chris!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Your're going to have one nice summer. College 'smoking' has sure come a long way since I was going.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good stash to me. 

Enjoy your summer!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

someone is going to enjoy their summer:whoohoo:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Enjoy them there is many more whare they came from!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice stash!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice ****-now where are the cheerleaders??/


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck on reducing that stash Chris..some fine looking smokes there.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris...college hasn't changed that much since I was there...one fact remains the same - *it's not the SIZE of your stash that counts!*


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris, I'd say that's one helluva collection for a college student - you've done fine young Skywalker! 

CD


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

quite the collection for a fellow college kid.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice selection


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I see about 80 smokes there. If you burn two per day you have about a month and half of enjoyment. Go to it Bro!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey! You're doing better than I am... I have about 20 sticks on deck, but yet again I only have room for 30-40 lol


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> ah but do you just spy ONE nub???? :errrr:


i do believe there are 2 there!! the 2nd one is just hiding in the back!!! those are some awesome smokes Chris!!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

That is a very reasonable collection. You have different sizes and shapes. Great stash!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

There's only one college **** I know and that's the smoking kind!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

You are doing much better that this young man...enjoy them all. Looks like you are on deck for an awesome summer!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like tuition didn't go to books


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Looks like tuition didn't go to books


lol what are ya talkin about...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Good selection Chris. Nice going. What do you have to give Megan to get your 15 back? I hate to think of those poor cigars with little hoods over their heads and a gun pointed at them.


----------

